# Fright Fight



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Anyone else watching Fright Fight on ABC? Competition for best decorated house or property.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A neighbor called us to tell us it was on. We're watching now.


----------



## Stari[email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

There's been some controversy about whether all of the contestants really qualified as home haunters. Setting that debate aside, I think the judges picked the best one from the options presented. (I think that's a spoiler free comment.)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love watching a show where I recognize all the terms of the trade - "PVC", "foam", and "wiper motor" Oh, and "dumpster diver".


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Our good friends the "Hollywood haunters" were on the show.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I love the Hollywood Haunters and their facade was jaw dropping. On a completely level playing field they would have been the ones to beat. But they were up against contestants with a lot more acreage and the ability to build giant permanent structures.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I also thought it was unfair to include someone with land to buuid a haunt on, that is different than building a home haunt. But I doubt ABC cares.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I taped it and watched it this morning. There were some really talented people on the show. It'd be tough to pick a winner for me. Each haunt had something really great about it. I loved the use of the beef netting though, it was super cool, and the vortex tunnel was fantastic!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I missed the beginning, sounds like I missed the best two


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

My only problem with the show was that it focused more on the flamboyantly bad acting of the hosts, rather than on the scenery and lighting. The show was supposed to be about the haunters and their displays. Instead, we have two very bad actors who are in almost EVERY shot, blocking the camera from getting shots of scenery and props.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I agree with Roxy, If I were the judge it would be hard to pick. Everyone of them had some really great props. Rick started watching with me, but got tired of me commenting. "I've got that!" (FCG) "I've got that!" (breathing grave) I've got that!" (beef netting) "I want to do that!" (just about everything else) lol I wonder how many non-haunters watched the show. I hope it appealed to a broad audience.

lol You're right Bio. I never noticed till you said that.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I just found this on Facebook




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152528049643717


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Have to agree about the hosts, particularly the young lady who screamed way too much. Not necessary.

One thing I thought particularly clever was the use of a treadmill to give the illusion of a moving elevator. Painting bricks on the walking belt and then tipping it on end in front of the elevator window was inspired.


----------

